

A Mathematical Thriller and an Exhibition of What Could Go Wrong - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/28/science/a-mathematical-thriller-and-an-exhibition-of-what-could-go-wrong.html?ref=science

======
ggchappell
> A thriller about the British mathematician Alan Turing might sound about as
> likely as a valid proof by Jean-Claude Van Damme.

Seriously? Sounds like the writer doesn't (or _didn 't_) know much about
Turing.

